# Please tell me how to cook rice!!!



## asc (Oct 9, 2010)

Never ever get it right. Ever. Always mushy or hard or just sh1te. Now sitting at a desk for 8 hours per day, perfect opportunity to graze all day on a big tub of chicken and rice but i dont want to buy uncle bens packs every day as it is 150 a pack and i think it would be far cheaper if i learned how to cook it right. Anyone suggest cheap and easy way to knock up a daily grazing meal, anyone do this?


----------



## dalboy (Sep 16, 2009)

get the frozen bags of rice from the supermarket. Think its 4 bags in a pack. Microwave for 4 mins and done.


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

buy the plastic bags that you throw in the microwave for a few minutes...perfect every time...if you have to eat that awful stuff at least you don't want to be messing about too much cooking it...lol


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Just boil the f*cker. I cup full is enough for 2 portions. Put in boiling salted water for 10 min. After 10 min put it in a sieve and rinse with clean boiling water. Job done.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

What I do is measure out 100g of rice, I use wholemeal, and I put it in a pan on the hob, then I boil enough water in a kettle to fill half the pan, covering the rice and put the gas on high, as soon as the rice boils I turn the gas Down to the lowest position and simmer for about 30mins

After that I will taste a bit of the rice to see if it needs any longer, but its normally about right. Then just drain and serve. Might need more or less water depending on how much rice u are cooking but as long as it covers the rice it's fine, basmati may take shorter, but have found with wholemeal rice 30-35mins is gtg


----------



## JimboSlice1436114820 (Jan 24, 2012)

Cooking rice method:

1. wash it thoroughly

2. add to a medium pan and fill with cold water. To get the perfect amount of water - put your finger into the pan so it is just touching the top of the rice (which should be level) and ensure the water goes up just past your cuticle (finger nail bit).

3. Stick on the boil - leave it boiling until the water is almost fully gone.

4. Stick on the lid, turn the heat off and let it sit/steam for about 15-20mins


----------



## dave1180 (Aug 19, 2009)

i just wing it every time and it pretty much turns out fine every time...

put the rice in a saucepan, poor cold water in until i think there might be a bit too much then boil it until the water is all gone..


----------



## griffo13 (Dec 7, 2009)

one part rice two parts water... lightly boil till water is just about gone,


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

am the same as you mate withe rice (long grain rice) all ways fook it up ..then i tried basmati rice .easy .

i wash the rice in cold water

then put the rice in boiling water for 10 mins NO LONGER ...

empty the water out then put more boiling (out the kettel ) water back in the pan to wash it again .the drain it. done


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

LER said:


> am the same as you mate withe rice (long grain rice) all ways fook it up ..then i tried basmati rice .easy .
> 
> i wash the rice in cold water
> 
> ...


exactly


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

@asc I know people have said but this way has never failed me. Example get a jug pour rice up to 3oz mark put in pan then fill same jug with cold water double the amount so 6oz water. Pour that in and bring to boil, soon as boiling turn down very low and simmer till no water left in pan. Rice is now done to perfection. Just remember what ever the amount of rice just double the water, easy as that.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Easiest way is 1 cup of rice, 2 cups of water put in pan, once boiling simmer till waters gone hey presto perfect rice


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

bigbob33 said:


> Easiest way is 1 cup of rice, 2 cups of water put in pan, once boiling simmer till waters gone hey presto perfect rice


Just read your post and thought that's exactly the same as i've put so why didn't i write it the same as you. It took me ages on my phone Durrrr :banghead:


----------



## asc (Oct 9, 2010)

People, thankyou. Today I will be making rice hopefully to perfection 

Any thoughts on once cooked, how long rice is ok to eat for? days??


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

asc said:


> People, thankyou. Today I will be making rice hopefully to perfection
> 
> Any thoughts on once cooked, how long rice is ok to eat for? days??


I never keep rice more then a day and dont reheat it.


----------



## asc (Oct 9, 2010)

Sc4mp0 said:


> I never keep rice more then a day and dont reheat it.


Im thinking...I leave the house at 630 am and back at 630 pm......cook rice and chicken in the evening, put in tuppaware and have it next to me the following day to graze on throughout day. Safe? Any suggestions to make cold rice and chicken a bit nicer, sauces or something? We do have a microwave there, but I am aware that reheating rice is NOT good. Happy to eat it cold throughout day but if anyone here does this and have found good stuff to add, I would like to hear that too?


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

asc said:


> Im thinking...I leave the house at 630 am and back at 630 pm......cook rice and chicken in the evening, put in tuppaware and have it next to me the following day to graze on throughout day. Safe? Any suggestions to make cold rice and chicken a bit nicer, sauces or something? We do have a microwave there, but I am aware that reheating rice is NOT good. Happy to eat it cold throughout day but if anyone here does this and have found good stuff to add, I would like to hear that too?


As long as you let it cool down fully and then store it properly there shouldn't be a problem. I've done it and never had any problems.

*goes off to scratch third testicle*

I'm back. To flavour rice, I sometimes buy curry oxo cubes which you can get and it adds a nice flavour to it.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

asc said:


> Im thinking...I leave the house at 630 am and back at 630 pm......cook rice and chicken in the evening, put in tuppaware and have it next to me the following day to graze on throughout day. Safe? Any suggestions to make cold rice and chicken a bit nicer, sauces or something? We do have a microwave there, but I am aware that reheating rice is NOT good. Happy to eat it cold throughout day but if anyone here does this and have found good stuff to add, I would like to hear that too?


aas long as you store the rice and chicken in the fridge overnight before you go to work it'll be fine for a day. Provided you don't leave it on top of a radiator or something!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm a trained chef and I can't even cook rice. I buy it frozen and microwave it. Quick and easy


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

so how was the rice?


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

microwave raw rice in water for 10 mins, take out rinse microwave for 2-3 mins to get rid of rest of water..done

thats how zack khan does it anyways lol


----------



## BBaddict (Dec 2, 2008)

Rice cooker?

I keep cooked rice up to 3 days in the fridge, haven't got ill yet...


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Solution is pretty fuking easy just buy a rice cooker


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

asc said:


> Happy to eat it cold throughout day but if anyone here does this and have found good stuff to add, I would like to hear that too?


 cold rice, mackerel in tomato sauce and salad.


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

asc said:


> Never ever get it right. Ever. Always mushy or hard or just sh1te. Now sitting at a desk for 8 hours per day, perfect opportunity to graze all day on a big tub of chicken and rice but i dont want to buy uncle bens packs every day as it is 150 a pack and i think it would be far cheaper if i learned how to cook it right. Anyone suggest cheap and easy way to knock up a daily grazing meal, anyone do this?


Get a Jamie Oliver rice maker you will never look back


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Buy easy cook rice, par boiled already so not as starchy.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

I use boil in the bag. Tesco stuff is 79p for 4 bags I think. Boil in a pan. Done.


----------

